# The difference between hybrid shafts and fairway wood shafts.



## CrapHacker (May 21, 2011)

Can anyone explain why Aldila would have made a NVS 75 Reg flex shaft for a fairway wood, but then used a NVS 85 Reg shaft in a hybrid?

Both clubs are old models and have a Golf Pride multi compund orange grip as well, if that makes any difference.

ConfusedHacker



BTW is there likely to be much difference in performance as well, or are they as near as damn it the same?


----------



## Imurg (May 21, 2011)

The fairway shaft needs to be a little thinner and whippier to get the ball up in the air. The hybrid shaft should mimic an iron shaft more than wood shaft so will be shorter and a little stiffer - extra stiffness will increase the weight a little.
I guess they'd play similarly.

I'm quite prepared to be corrected on this but that's the way I see it.....


----------



## Andy (May 21, 2011)

Heavier shaft will also tighten dispersion.

Andy


----------



## Ethan (May 21, 2011)

Shorter shaft, so needs to be a bit heavier. 

Often you will see a 10g or so increased between driver and fairway wood, and fairway and hybrid, so 85g is common in a hybrid, but you can go up to 100g or so. I would be wary of a hybrid with a very light shaft unless the head has been designed specifically for such a light shaft.


----------



## CrapHacker (May 22, 2011)

I've learned something today



Now can anyone explain why I can't hit either of the damned things ?



Cheers lads.


----------



## BeachGolfer (May 24, 2011)

Now can anyone explain why I can't hit either of the damned things ?


It might have an head cover on it but yer hybrid ain't a fairway wood. Swing them through the ball with a descending strike like that of an iron.


----------



## viscount17 (May 24, 2011)

could be where you set up. I never could get it right but now set up with the ball in the middle of the stance for the hybrid and get that right more often than the fairway.


----------

